# Torn/Ruptured ACL-surgery recommended



## viszlaluv (Mar 16, 2011)

My poor girl Roxy has been limping for about 10 days now. At first, I noticed that the limp would go away with rest so I was thinking she strained/sprained it running in the yard. She hasn't acted like she's in pain or seemed to be in pain, but today, I knew it was time to take her to the vet as she was not improving any. :-\

Well, the vet diagnosed her with a torn cruciate ligament (ACL) and in the process of rupturing it.  He said that due to the movement of the knee, he could tell it wouldn't be long before she completely ruptures it and recommended surgery soon. He went over three different surgical options, one with clamps, one with kevlar (sp?) joining the upper and lower bones, and one where they grate down the bone and reposition the top bone so that the knee doesn't slide out of place (the vet told us this method has more complications than the others, even though there is a good success rate once healed). 

Has anyone else encountered this problem with their V? Did you have the surgery done and how was the recovery process? I work about an hour away from home so I'm going to have to find a way to keep her off of it (before and after surgery) and from playing with the other dogs. I mean, how do you stop a Vizsla from being active? The vet gave me 30 days worth of Rimadyl for the pain and inflammation until we decide which route to go. Now that the pain is essentially being masked, she wants to run and play like normal. 

I guess I'm just looking for advice or suggestions from anyone who's been through this. I know I have to do some research before committing to anything, and I definitely have to come up with a plan for being able to be with her during her rehabilitation.

At this point, I'm really hoping my boss won't mind a desk dog for a few weeks. ;D


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

How did your vet determine the ACL was torn and ready to rupture? The orthopedic test is called and anterior and posterior drawers test. Is really not a complex ortho test. and a ACL ready to rupture would be highly noticeable. however it is frequently misdiagnosed by Vets. I had a dog misdiagnosed with this as a puppy and the dog lived 14 years and ran 15 miles a day several days a week up until he was 9 years old. the good news is if you do have it, dogs do make good recovers from knee surgery now days. Possibly a second opinion is in order?

Joe


----------



## viszlaluv (Mar 16, 2011)

jcbuch said:


> How did your vet determine the ACL was torn and ready to rupture? The orthopedic test is called and anterior and posterior drawers test. Is really not a complex ortho test. and a ACL ready to rupture would be highly noticeable. however it is frequently misdiagnosed by Vets. I had a dog misdiagnosed with this as a puppy and the dog lived 14 years and ran 15 miles a day several days a week up until he was 9 years old. the good news is if you do have it, dogs do make good recovers from knee surgery now days. Possibly a second opinion is in order?
> 
> Joe


Yes, the vet did the drawers test and noticed a significant amount of movement with her resisting somewhat. He said if she was relaxed that he wouldn't be surprised if it moved 7-8mm, whereas with her alert it moved about 5mm. I was thinking of a getting a second opinion for her but I already feel that I am taking her to one of the more advanced and thorough clinics already. I do need to do some looking around as it would probably be in her best interest before moving forward with surgery. 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

[quote author=viszlaluv link=topic=6001.msg45702#msg45702 date=1350434759

Yes, the vet did the drawers test and noticed a significant amount of movement with her resisting somewhat. He said if she was relaxed that he wouldn't be surprised if it moved 7-8mm, whereas with her alert it moved about 5mm. I was thinking of a getting a second opinion for her but I already feel that I am taking her to one of the more advanced and thorough clinics already. I do need to do some looking around as it would probably be in her best interest before moving forward with surgery. 

Thanks for the reply!
[/quote]

Sorry to hear that, it could happen to any of us. The good news is your Red will be running and playing in the near future. Please keep us posted on the results. I wish you both the best of Luck.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your pup! I had a dog rupture his ACL - it was my ridgeback, not my V, but he was still a big active dog. I decided to go the kevlar route - my vet had just had to TPLO (realigning the bones) done on his dog and the recovery time was pretty long. He told me that because my dog was so big, there might be issues going the kevlar route, but as it turns out my dog didn't have any issues. Within 10 days my dog was putting weight on his leg and we took it slow, but the recovery was fairly fast and once he was completely healed he was back to normal and didn't have any limitations. Besides the scar on his leg, you wouldn't even know he'd had surgery.

I suggest that you do some research and talk to your vet and it's all going to work out - your pup will be running around in no time!

Here's a picture of my guy the day after his surgery...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that Roxy has done her ACL - I can tell you it is very painful. I did mine 8 years ago and then gradually over the years damaged it more and more until my knee was very unstable. I had an ACL reconstruction last January, where they used a donor ligament. I had two weeks resting the leg and then life was pretty much back to normal, just a lot of physio to strengthen it.

Why I am mentioning this is because the reason I had a quick recovery time was because it was all done using keyhole surgery. I understand they can do an dog ACL using keyhole surgery also - probably depending on which option you decide on. If you do go for a second opinion ask to see an orthopedic speicalist who uses keyhole surgery. A few members have had their bitches neutered using this method and the recovery time has been minimal. I would get on the internet and have a good read.

Good luck and do keep us posted - I would be very interest to hear what you find out and which procedure you go for.


----------



## viszlaluv (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice and well wishes! I take Roxy for an appointment with an orthopedic surgeon tomorrow for a second opinion and as much information as I can get out of him. I'll keep you all posted and let you know as things progress. 

Thanks again!


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

good luck, wishing you well.

Joe


----------



## KarinA (Oct 24, 2012)

So have you decided what to do for Roxy? My female viszla, Ayla, was recently diagnosed with a torn ACL in her left hind leg. The orthopedic specialist I was referred to wants to do the TTA procedure. Good thing I have pet insurance as the cost for this procedure is about $4,000. I've seen some people say they paid a lot less but they don't live in the suburbs of NYC. I also have another vizsla, Chase, who is Ayla's brother/litter mate. They've been romping together forever (they will be 2 next month) so the recovery period for the TTA is of great concern. I work from home and have a lot of saved vacation time so I am not very concerned with being able to do everything I was told needs to be done. I am concerned with being able to keep her contained, off furniture, and no playing with her brother for about 4 months. I was also told that 50% of dogs who rupture the ACL in one of their hind legs will eventually rupture the other. Putting my poor pooch through this surgery and recovery twice just breaks my heart. I was very surprised to see that there aren't any less invasive procedures available. Ayla injured her ACL about six months ago but so far her x-rays don't show any bone damage. She doesn't seem to be in pain unless she strains the injury playing with Chase too hard or running off leash in the woods for hours. While I know I need to do something I am really struggling with putting her through all of the pain associated with the surgery/recovery vs the impact the torn ACL seems to have on her quality of life. She still runs like crazy and is still faster than Chase so it is very difficult to hear such drastic measures are needed. Good luck with Roxy!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Okay, I can only give you an opinion from a human angle - but it might give you a different perspective.

The ACL controls the left right movement below the knee or joint on the dog. Think of it in terms of an elastic band that stretches left and right holding the top and the bottom together. Very basic!!! When you injure an ACL you rupture the elastic band so that it then looses some of it's tension. Every time you tweak the ligament you stretch it some more until such time as there is little if any elasticity in the ligament and the leg becomes unstable. Furthermore, each time you damage the ligament you are damaging the cartilage around the ligament and that damage builds up. In turn this will lead to severe arthritis as your dog gets older.

As I have a fear of hypodermic needles I put off surgery until I the last time I ruptured the ligament. I was in so much pain and because there was no elasticity in the ligament my lower leg just gave way. It was at this point that I decided to have the surgery. Obviously the surgery is different in a dog, but I can tell you I had no pain after the surgery. I didn't even need pain killers after the second day. As your vet does not do key hole surgery your dogs surgery is going to be more invasive and lake longer to heal. 

From a dogs point of view, I think you have no option but to have surgery. With the way a dog gallops around twisting and turning the injury is only going to get worse and this in turn is very painful. So I would have the surgery, you would only probably have to have it done later in any case. I would say that as your dog is young and fit surely the likely hood of him doing the other one is reduced. After surgery he will be on pain medication and anti-inflamatory drugs, so I would be very surprised if he is going to be in pain.

The biggest problem will be crating your dog for the recuperation period and controlling the exercise. PM Emily 1970 and asked her how she managed with Riley who had both hips replaced. Also ask your vet if he could put you in touch with some of his clients whose dogs have had the procedure. This might give you some indication of what to expect and help you with the post operative care.

I know three Gt Danes that have had ACL surgery (don't know which type of procedure) all were successful. So there is light at the end of the tunnel. 

Do keep us posted as I am very interest to hear how you get on, and I do wish you and your dog well.


----------

